# How much is my monitor worth?



## ckfordy

I am thinking of selling my Dell 20.1'' monitor its widescreen and i have had it for about 6 months i think it has probably been less but i really dont know.  it has no dead or stuck pixels or anything.  How much is it worth?


----------



## jp198780

$50-$70?


----------



## ckfordy

jp198780 said:
			
		

> $50-$70?


 
i bought it for $350 i think maybe a little more and i know its worth more than 50 or 70.


----------



## Arm_Pit

ckfordy said:
			
		

> I am thinking of selling my Dell 20.1'' monitor its widescreen and i have had it for about 6 months i think it has probably been less but i really dont know.  it has no dead or stuck pixels or anything.  How much is it worth?


With just this information it cant properlly be priced, This could be a 50$-300$ moniter easy depending on the other specs.

What is the Responce time? (MS)
What is the Contrast Ratio? (1:XXX)
Whats the brightness?


----------



## wicked859

dunno if you would be interested in trading, but i have a bunch of pc parts, xbox stuff, etc. pm me if interested


----------



## ckfordy

wicked859 said:
			
		

> dunno if you would be interested in trading, but i have a bunch of pc parts, xbox stuff, etc. pm me if interested


 
i would like to trade stuff but i am probably going to sell it so i can buy the car in this thread.

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=49985


----------



## wicked859

ok thats cool, so theres no way ur going to trade for stuff?


----------



## ckfordy

wicked859 said:
			
		

> ok thats cool, so theres no way ur going to trade for stuff?


 
what kind of stuff do you have i might be willing to trade.


----------



## wicked859

well, ps2 games, xbox games, ummm a few pc parts (not many), umm gba advance, gba advance games, umm.....a xbox.......i think thats it....


----------



## Arm_Pit

What are the specs on the moniter?(the ones i psoted above)


----------



## ckfordy

Arm_Pit said:
			
		

> With just this information it cant properlly be priced, This could be a 50$-300$ moniter easy depending on the other specs.
> 
> What is the Responce time? (MS)
> What is the Contrast Ratio? (1:XXX)
> Whats the brightness?


 
Response time i belive is 16ms but i have heard it 12ms and 16ms so i have no idea which one it is and  there is absolutly no ghosting at all in games

Contrast Ration is 600:1

Brightness is 300 cd/m²

and it also has 2 usb ports on the side.


----------



## Geoff

Dell's are known to have very good quality monitors.

Since you paid $350 for it new 6 Months ago, I would say it's worth about $250-$275 now.  Of course it will vary greatly depending on where you sell it.


----------



## Trizoy

I suppose this is the CRT because of the off size (20.1) but I would like to confirm this... CRT or LCD?

If it is LCD it would still be worth the 250$-325$ range. But you would probably get $275 (assuming great condition) from a local buyer. (because it is used..)


----------



## ckfordy

Trizoy said:
			
		

> I suppose this is the CRT because of the off size (20.1) but I would like to confirm this... CRT or LCD?


 
its a LCD i dont think they make a widescreen CRT.


----------



## Trizoy

ckfordy said:
			
		

> its a LCD i dont think they make a widescreen CRT.



They do some weird things... The 50-70$ range given above is what a 20" crt would go for.

Go look on www.craigslist.com and look in your city. See what others are selling for. Then post an ad. No shipping, and the person might pick it up!

Good luck..


----------



## ckfordy

Trizoy said:
			
		

> They do some weird things... The 50-70$ range given above is what a 20" crt would go for.
> 
> Go look on www.craigslist.com and look in your city. See what others are selling for. Then post an ad. No shipping, and the person might pick it up!
> 
> Good luck..


 
they only list 3 towns and mine is not on there i live in madison minnesota and it has a population of 1,768 people so am i not looking in the right place or what.


----------



## Trizoy

ckfordy said:
			
		

> they only list 3 towns and mine is not on there i live in madison minnesota and it has a population of 1,768 people so am i not looking in the right place or what.



It is for larger metrolpoltan areas... You can find someone close by, and ship it... Or try to drop it off when you travel over that way. You could drop the price and ship it also.  Ebay has buy now prices set at 279-289.. So if you want to try that... Set the price to sell no lower than ~250-270 (+20$ shipping)


----------



## ckfordy

Trizoy said:
			
		

> It is for larger metrolpoltan areas... You can find someone close by, and ship it... Or try to drop it off when you travel over that way. You could drop the price and ship it also. Ebay has buy now prices set at 279-289.. So if you want to try that... Set the price to sell no lower than ~250-270 (+20$ shipping)


 
ok thanks ill probably do that.


----------

